# New Devin Townsend Custom ESP



## Awakened Sleeper (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm surprised no-one has pointed this out:







Some dude posted it over at Jemsite a few days ago. Except for the middle pup, that is one of the tastiest guitars I've ever seen. Drool......


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 24, 2006)

if it had passive pickups in bridge in neck positition this would definitely be a really nice custom. Looks like a horizon Stephen Carpenter.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah I posted that up when they updated the ESP site, it was a few months ago.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 25, 2006)

I can see one advantage to this pickup configuration, and that's that in theory you could mod the cutaway and sculpt the neck joint to give unbelievable fret access. Of course the people using this config don't really seem to care about that


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess that's true about who uses it, except for the guy from Necrophagist, he uses Middle and Bridge and he rules your ass backwards and forwards, lol.


----------



## TMM (Sep 25, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess that's true about who uses it, except for the guy from Necrophagist, he uses Middle and Bridge and he rules your ass backwards and forwards, lol.



+1 (x 1-billion)

I don't see why they don't have extended fretboards on these, with all that extra room. I mean, how metal would that be? Devin has something like 4 different ESP 7's too, just to note.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 25, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess that's true about who uses it, except for the guy from Necrophagist, he uses Middle and Bridge and he rules your ass backwards and forwards, lol.



Well, nobody rules my ass, but I'll guarantee he's a better guitarist than I am. Then again, a chimpanzee with a labotamy is probably a better guitarist than I am at this point so that's not saying much


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 25, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Well, nobody rules my ass, but I'll guarantee he's a better guitarist than I am. Then again, a chimpanzee with a labotamy is probably a better guitarist than I am at this point so that's not saying much


Hahahahhaa


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 25, 2006)

that's a really expensive, boring-looking guitar


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Sep 25, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah I posted that up when they updated the ESP site, it was a few months ago.



Oops, I must have missed that!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 25, 2006)

I've never played the SC, Vigier, or any other guitar with a hum in the mid position, but I would suspect that the more scientific explanation is that; closer to bridge = harmonics...more treble, closer to neck = fundamentals...more boom. The closer to the center = both...more even tone across. 

....But, as you start fretting up the neck in those higher ranges, the vibrating midpoint of the string changes closer to the bridge.I would expect that ESP to be around a 28 or 30" scale so my scientific explanation is likely just dribble.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Sep 25, 2006)

Price range?

(sorry if you posted it and I missed it!)


----------



## b3n (Sep 25, 2006)

I know I'm always bitching about how everyone is making black guitars...but that looks damn sweet.


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 25, 2006)

its a custom shop, so probally a lot....

it looked pretty sweet live when i saw them but i prefer the look of the SC models, but it dosent half remind me of the guitar dev had in the photo shoots for S&R


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 25, 2006)

It'd probably cost less than the B-7 since it doesn't have binding on it, ESP's custom shop is great if you want a standard model but customized a bit, it's around the same price as the standard model which is cool.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 25, 2006)

That looks really really nice. I love blank ebony fretboards.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 25, 2006)

Vivian Campbell rocked the bridge/middle config pretty hard back in the day. Remember his Kramer Nightswan sig model?

I owned a '76 three-humbucker Les Paul Custom a long time ago, but that was wired so that the middle/bridge were out of phase. Not very useful. I've played other similar, but conventionally wired LPCs and found the middle PU to be essentially the worst of both worlds. Might get some interesting tones in combo with the bridge PU, though.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 26, 2006)

It looks like a cross between Stephan Carpenter's model and Page Hamiltons model. I need to let it grown on me a little bit right now it does nothing for me. Of course not many EMG'ed guitars do.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2006)

Still has EMGs...but...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 26, 2006)

Mmmmmm....


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 26, 2006)

Sort of a de-blinged Hellraiser...


----------



## Digital Black (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks like a great player, but doesn't really lend itself to a fulltime lead axe..


----------



## scab (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd hit that..


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2006)

I saw it a while back, I just assumed everyone already had.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 26, 2006)

Saw this on Jemsite a few days ago, I think it looks pretty slick, weird pickup combination though, I always thought that of Stephen Carpenter's model as well, stil nice looking guitars though.


----------



## DSS3 (Sep 26, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess that's true about who uses it, except for the guy from Necrophagist, he uses Middle and Bridge and he rules your ass backwards and forwards, lol.



False.

He owns a Vigier Marilyn, yes, but only uses the bridge pickup (SH-5).

All the leads on Epitaph were played with a JEM that had a PAF Pro in the neck, and he's actually switched fully over to using 2 custom BC Rich Stealth's, 81/85 setup.


----------



## Mykie (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty sick!!!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDfjHB5CAfs

Someone should tell him he only uses the bridge pickup, so he doesnt have to change like that for the solo.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDfjHB5CAfs
> 
> Someone should tell him he only uses the bridge pickup, so he doesnt have to change like that for the solo.


lol using the left hand to switch back was the kicker


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess that's true about who uses it, except for the guy from Necrophagist, he uses Middle and Bridge and he rules your ass backwards and forwards, lol.



Bold statement on a forum full of musicians dude.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Sort of a de-blinged Hellraiser...



HR doesn't have that pickup configuration. The Carpenter does.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris, I think he's talking about this:


D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## DSS3 (Sep 26, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDfjHB5CAfs
> 
> Someone should tell him he only uses the bridge pickup, so he doesnt have to change like that for the solo.



That's live - I heavily doubt anybody here saw Necrophagist on their 2004 European tour to hear the tone from his middle pickup .


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> Bold statement on a forum full of musicians dude.


lol, it was a joke.


----------



## noodles (Sep 27, 2006)

On a related not, Necrophagist is touring with Cannibal Corpse this winter. It kicks off in my hometown, Springfield, VA.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 27, 2006)

noodles said:


> On a related not, Necrophagist is touring with Cannibal Corpse this winter. It kicks off in my hometown, Springfield, VA.


sweetness \m/


----------



## Stitch (Sep 27, 2006)

the second one is nice but the headstocks are both FUGLY for the guitar. i seem to remember some statement that was very similar about devins guitars a while back?or am i just imagining things again


----------



## skinhead (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats really nice, but look at the others custom shop, the james F's are really good.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 27, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> the second one is nice but the headstocks are both FUGLY for the guitar.




 Why the hell are they still doing that kind of headstock?
I guess they would sell more guitars if it wasn't for those bad, bad 
looking headstocks.... And ESP's "7 in a row" headstocks are so 
nice! I don't get it.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah that headstock reminds me of a nose, or a dick... really silly looking, imo


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 27, 2006)

The horizon headstock is cool, don't diss it. 

They have had more models without it than with it, the M/F-207, SC607/B, MH-307, M-1/2/307 and Viper 407 don't have it, the H-2/307 had it 

Elysian, there's a reason it's known as the 'cockstock' but I like it, it's looks really good on their high-end guitars and the H-3


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 28, 2006)

As these are _*custom*_ guitars, presumably the owners wanted the "cockstock"?


----------



## Stitch (Sep 28, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> As these are _*custom*_ guitars, presumably the owners wanted the "cockstock"?


yes, but i was under the impression people were offering opinions as to whether it would make it as a production guitar. kind of. very vaguely. okay, maybe i just imagined that, but i think it is very ugly - i wouldnt buy it for that reason only.
and D-EJ915, have you noticed how the other headstocks look much nicer?  [j/k]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree that the pointy headstock looks a lot nicer on the H body (making it an MH then), but I wouldn't say not to a Horizon with the "cockstock" if it meant another 7 in production.


----------



## Scarve (Sep 28, 2006)

Esp/ltd definately HAVE to bring out great 7 string models this year...


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2006)

Scarve said:


> Esp/ltd definately HAVE to bring out great 7 string models this year...



I doubt that will happen. They seem to have jumped off the 7 string bandwagon.


----------



## Pericles (Sep 30, 2006)

That satin black you don't seem to see very often. Very Nice guitar......


----------



## tehk (Oct 1, 2006)

Its nice I guess, but I was never a fan of the horizon headstocks. However, the ESP pointed (better yet, REVERSED pointed) headstocks are one of the best!


----------



## Matt08642 (Apr 6, 2007)

Did anybody save the picture, I really want to see this guitar now!


----------

